# User created, sharable Guru Guides



## kika2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the available guru guides, but wouldn't it be great if there was a way to share user created wishlists as guru guides for others to use?

Sort of like playlists for itunes or events in ical - I don't need to manually enter the dates and times for every local minor league baseball game, someone has done it already. 
I just download it to my calendar.

I can see from the forum that people put a lot of time and energy into creating their wishlists. Why are we all giving ourselves carpal tunnel when we could be sharing?


----------

